

Xorballs: A tile puzzle game with balls - rmxt
http://xorballs.dskl.net/

======
rmxt
Some discussion and background can be found here:

[https://plus.google.com/communities/115544462558726220980](https://plus.google.com/communities/115544462558726220980)

Looks like it's Turing complete too...

[http://forum.dominionstrategy.com/index.php?topic=7739.new#n...](http://forum.dominionstrategy.com/index.php?topic=7739.new#new)

